# زبدة المانجو - زبدة الليمون - زبدة الافوكادو 40 ريال



## مسوقة26 (6 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
*زبدة الشيا مستخلص طبيعي من شجرة الجوز من الكاريتي ، التي تنمو غرب أفريقيا. *
*والكاريتي تعني شجرة الحياة ،*

*زبدة الشيا أصبحت الآن واحدة من الأفضل مبيعا للغاية لمنتجات العناية بالبشرة في السوق.*​






زبدة الشيا الكيلــــــــو 180 ريال

​

*زبدة الكاكاو بتر *
*CacaoButter*


​


250 جرام 65 ريال 

​----------------------------

جديدنا زبدة المانجو 
*





زبدة الافوكادو 

*






زبدة الليموون 
​

​اسعار زبدة المانجو - زبدة الليمون - زبدة الافوكادو 40 ريال 



تتم تعبئة زبدة الشيا يدويا من قبلنا دون تدخل اي صناعه او تكرار للزبده​
الرياض مكة جدة تسليم يد بيد 

وباقي المناطق عن طريق زاجل وقيمة الشحن تتحمله العميله .​

من مواضيعي :

بودرة الكولاجين اليابانية +ابر الفيتامين سي بالكولاجين الفرنسية+ مسحوق الككولاجين

تألقي ببشرة اكثر جاذبية وبياضا مع حبوب الشيسيدو اليابانية

مع ديرما رولر (معجزة العصر) تخلصي من مشاكل البشره والجسم

الايفوري كابس الامريكية كورس 3 اشهر ب900 ريال

جديدنا زبدة الشيا الخام من قلب افريقيا 180 ريال كيلو

حقن الجلوتاثيون الريكي -التايتي اومكس - gc اليابانيه لتبييض البشره

العلاج الثوري مع اللصقات الموضعية وقولوا وداااعاّ للشحووم​





__________________


ظ…طھط¬ط± غ© ط؛ط¢ط¯ط© غ©​






نرجو الجدية عند الطلب والله لا يسامح كل اصحاب الطلبات الغير جادة​


----------



## اللي نسالك (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: زبدة المانجو - زبدة الليمون - زبدة الافوكادو 40 ريال*

السلام عليكم ارجوا ارسال طريقه رقم التوصل معك يامسوقة 
ارجو الرد اذا معليك امر


----------

